# Hello from Ascot, Berkshire



## tzuzana (Feb 3, 2015)

Just came across this site after searching for info on pet mice...Up until last week we had 3 beautiful female mice which we bought in September 14 from a pet shop... But last Wednesday when we came back from work/school we found 2 of them passed away which left me and my daughter completely devastated... ;( Still don't understand why 2 at the same time  So now we only have one left.... And we feel she's suddenly very lonely so giving her attention every day... But was wondering is it a good idea to introduce new mousey friends to her? Or would they fight as not used to each other? Really not sure how to go about this...whether it's best to keep the one we have on her own?? Please help, Zuzana x


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome to Fancy Mice breeders.com. 
It would be wise to get her another friend as fancy mice are very social and love the company of others. If you need help on intros when you get them pm me.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I recommend two more females if possible.


----------

